# Making LED replacements for bulbs in the car



## werearemyleds (Mar 20, 2010)

I have seen allot of 12v led's, I assume that they would be fine being wired into a Car's 12v wiring?

Is there anything I need to know?

I would like to install leds that are between 200 and 700 lumens in the car, most likely some of the latest CREE leds available.

Has anyone done this and are there any links to projects people have done in relation to their cars?

Thank you,

J


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Mar 20, 2010)

there have been a few posts about replacing dome lights with LEDs, someone has even made a driver board specifically for replacing dome lights. The biggest obstacle to incorporating LEDs is the driver to regulate the voltage which can vary from 11-14+ volts in cars with the engine running/charging system operating.


----------



## nilesh (Apr 1, 2010)

How about this ?
works on 12V Dc 4xCREE Q5WC 850 Lm
Directly Replace Bike or Car Bulb with some modification


----------



## Steve V. (Sep 26, 2010)

If you check over on the site "thedieselstop.com" there are several threads about using LED lighting in a vehicle. Also on ford-trucks.com. They range from replacing the dome lights to re-lighting the dashes and adding LED lights to cup holders.

Steve


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Sep 27, 2010)

nilesh said:


> How about this ?
> works on 12V Dc 4xCREE Q5WC 850 Lm
> Directly Replace Bike or Car Bulb with some modification



Do you sell those? You've posted that (what may be hotlinked) image a few times before. Looks rather spammy.



werearemyleds said:


> have seen allot of 12v led's, I assume that they would be fine being wired into a Car's 12v wiring?


I assume you do mean for interior lighting, or for underhood to light the engine bay? LEDs "adapted" to fit in the sockets of exterior car lighting (headlights, turn signals, side markers, etc) are ineffective, unsafe, and illegal.


----------



## nilesh (Mar 18, 2011)

Alaric Darconville said:


> Do you sell those? You've posted that (what may be hotlinked) image a few times before. Looks rather spammy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

